# Disastro DAZN. Malfunzionamenti in tutto il mondo.



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Parte in modo disastroso la stagione di DAZN.

Da ieri sera risulta pressoché impossibile accedere al servizio attraverso app, TV e tablet.
Il servizio dà problemi in tutti i paesi che ne usufruiscono. Utenti inferociti in tutto il mondo, anche dal Giappone, si stanno lamentando per il malfunzionamento.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Agosto 2022)

Meno male che la partita del Milan (almeno per me) è filata liscia liscia. Mi darebbe un fastidio enorme non poter vedere il Milan


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parte in modo disastroso la stagione di DAZN.
> 
> Da ieri sera risulta pressoché impossibile accedere al servizio attraverso app, TV e tablet.
> Il servizio dà problemi in tutti i paesi che usufruiscono del servizio. Utenti inferociti in tutto il mondo, anche dal Giappone, si stanno lamentando per il malfunzionamento.



Secondo me è stato Putin.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Agosto 2022)

Io per fortuna ieri non ho avuto problemi, ma oggi non riesco ad effettuare neanche l’accesso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Il problema è che se "spammate" troppe volte sul pulsante di login, poi blocca per troppi tentativi.

Dei geni!


----------



## Rudi84 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parte in modo disastroso la stagione di DAZN.
> 
> Da ieri sera risulta pressoché impossibile accedere al servizio attraverso app, TV e tablet.
> Il servizio dà problemi in tutti i paesi che usufruiscono del servizio. Utenti inferociti in tutto il mondo, anche dal Giappone, si stanno lamentando per il malfunzionamento.


Per fortuna hanno fatto il canale su sky. Ora sto vedendo la roma il telecronista ha detto che chi non riesce a vedere la partita deve collegarsi a qualche link e allora uno si chiede se non stanno vedendo la partita come fanno a sentirti dire questi messaggi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

E' dall'anno scorso che hanno questi problemi.
Che pagliacci,non riescono neanche a reggere il grosso dell'utenza.

Ecco perchè dall'anno scorso cercavano di spingere in tutti i modi per il calcio spezzatino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna hanno fatto il canale su sky. Ora sto vedendo la roma il telecronista ha detto che chi non riesce a vedere la partita deve collegarsi a qualche link e allora uno si chiede se non stanno vedendo la partita come fanno a sentirti dire questi messaggi?


Per me lo stanno facendo di proposito per farti spendere i 5 euro aggiuntivi per poter vedere le partite anche su Sky.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' dall'anno scorso che hanno questi problemi.
> Che pagliacci,non riescono neanche a reggere il grosso dell'utenza.
> 
> Ecco perchè dall'anno scorso cercavano di spingere in tutti i modi per il calcio spezzatino


Hmm, penso sia altro, dubito che salernitana roma abbia sto gran carico, è un outage mondiale del loro cloud provider quasi sicuramente.

Sti morti di fame non usano Azure o AWS di sicuro...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' dall'anno scorso che hanno questi problemi.
> Che pagliacci,non riescono neanche a reggere il grosso dell'utenza.
> 
> Ecco perchè dall'anno scorso cercavano di spingere in tutti i modi per il calcio spezzatino



Non ci sono scuse. Hanno imposto di usare in maniera esclusiva l’account ed hanno aumentato i prezzi. Se non sono in grado facciano altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna hanno fatto il canale su sky. Ora sto vedendo la roma il telecronista ha detto che chi non riesce a vedere la partita deve collegarsi a qualche link e allora uno si chiede se non stanno vedendo la partita come fanno a sentirti dire questi messaggi?


Ma attivare dazn su sky è gratis?
Ho notato ora che sul 214 c'è zona dazn


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Ieri è saltata la partita del Barcellona per praticamente tutta la Spagna, non avete idea dei "cabron" che volavano... 
Gli ultimi minuti dell'Inter e il secondo tempo della Lazio sono riusciti a vederli. La roma stasera mi sembra proprio impossibile, non si accede neanche da web.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

I soldi li hanno già presi, giusto?

Eh, gli unicorni rosa sono sempre più rari su questa terra.


----------



## Devil man (14 Agosto 2022)

Hahahha ma c'è gente che è rimasta con DAZN?? Ragazzi questi strozzini vanno lasciati col culo per terra!

Cmq oggi primo giorno da Paramount+ 0 malfunzionamenti perfetto!


----------



## Rudi84 (14 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma attivare dazn su sky è gratis?
> Ho notato ora che sul 214 c'è zona dazn


No sono altri 5 euro al mese ma almeno sei sicuro di vedere in ottima qualità le partite (e nel caso di ieri anche le tette della Diletta)


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> No sono altri 5 euro al mese ma almeno sei sicuro di vedere in ottima qualità le partite (e nel caso di ieri anche le tette della Diletta)



Non pagherò nemmeno un centesimo in più. Se non sono capaci cambino mestiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> No sono altri 5 euro al mese ma almeno sei sicuro di vedere in ottima qualità le partite (e nel caso di ieri anche le tette della Diletta)


Ieri ho avuto zero problemi. 
Oggi invece si.
Mi chiede di fare login.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Hmm, penso sia altro, dubito che salernitana roma abbia sto gran carico, è un outage mondiale del loro cloud provider quasi sicuramente.
> 
> Sti morti di fame non usano Azure o AWS di sicuro...



Non so,ma è dalla stagione scorsa che vanno avanti con questi malfunzionamenti.
Di gente ce ne sarà comunque tanta,e non solo i romanisti o salernitani. Io stesso se posso guardo tante partite,non solo quelle del Milan.

Alla fine domani leggeremo il solito articolo del codacons che chiederà millemila danni e citerà in giudizio dazn.
Dazn che chiederà scusa sui suoi canali social e proporrà un piccolo rimborso.
E poi nulla,nella prossima settimana si presenteranno gli stessi identici problemi


----------



## Rudi84 (14 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri ho avuto zero problemi.
> Oggi invece si.
> Mi chiede di fare login.


Su twitter c'è #dazn come prima discussione. La cosa più gentile scritta è dazn cacca


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Spero che dopo che scada il loro contratto per l'esclusiva della Serie A, loro e tutte le altre fallimentari piattaforme streaming interessate al calcio vadano a quel paese e si ritorni a guardare le partite via satellite come è sempre stato. Maledetti!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

*DAZN mette a disposizione due link temporanei per vedere le partite (copiate sul browser)*

*Salernitana-Roma: lite.dazn.com/watch/salernitana-v-roma/6484339bdb94*


*Spezia-Empoli: lite.dazn.com/watch/spezia-v-empoli/78c6fca5e951*


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Spero che dopo che scada il loro contratto per l'esclusiva della Serie A, loro e tutte le altre fallimentari piattaforme streaming interessate al calcio vadano a quel paese e si ritorni a guardare le partite via satellite come è sempre stato. Maledetti!


Basta avere un provider serio, io ho la gigabit e con la Xbox streamo videogiochi al quadruplo del bitrate senza problemi, solo che lì è Microsoft che gestisce, non dason...


----------



## Prealpi (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Spero che dopo che scada il loro contratto per l'esclusiva della Serie A, loro e tutte le altre fallimentari piattaforme streaming interessate al calcio vadano a quel paese e si ritorni a guardare le partite via satellite come è sempre stato. Maledetti!


Questo credo sia scontato..anche se non si sa mai


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Basta avere un provider serio, io ho la gigabit e con la Xbox streamo videogiochi al quadruplo del bitrate senza problemi, solo che lì è Microsoft che gestisce, non dason...


Io parlo delle attuali piattaforme che trasmettono calcio tipo DAZN e Amazon Prime. Se vuoi trasmettere calcio o qualunque altro sport, devi essere perfetto, senza sbavature. Altrimenti, ridate tutto a Sky e basta.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2022)

Poi si lamentano che la pirateria uccide il calcio.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Agosto 2022)

_servizio a pagamento, vergognoso.
Non va nulla oggi tra Lazio e Roma. _


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Io spero ancora che Amazon acquisti tutto e mandi in rovina gli altri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Agosto 2022)

Servizio ancora peggiore dell'anno scorso, e ce ne voleva eh. È da 4 ore che è impossibile accedere


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Ho notato che sul cellulare funziona ma app smart TV no.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parte in modo disastroso la stagione di DAZN.
> 
> Da ieri sera risulta pressoché impossibile accedere al servizio attraverso app, TV e tablet.
> Il servizio dà problemi in tutti i paesi che usufruiscono del servizio. Utenti inferociti in tutto il mondo, anche dal Giappone, si stanno lamentando per il malfunzionamento.


Vergognoso. Senza parole.
30 euro al mese per un servizio che non va, nessun pre e post partita, niente champions.. ti prego sky ricompra i diritti!!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Stavolta non possono neanche incolpare la gente con connessioni becere da pochi mega, non va in Giappone che hanno la 10 gigabit...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

L’avviso di DAZN su Facebook riporta commenti inferociti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *DAZN mette a disposizione due link temporanei per vedere le partite (copiate sul browser)*
> 
> *Salernitana-Roma: lite.dazn.com/watch/salernitana-v-roma/6484339bdb94*
> 
> ...



Si sono auto piratati....


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si sono auto piratati....



Ora ci chiederanno il risarcimento


----------



## Simo98 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Spero che dopo che scada il loro contratto per l'esclusiva della Serie A, loro e tutte le altre fallimentari piattaforme streaming interessate al calcio vadano a quel paese e si ritorni a guardare le partite via satellite come è sempre stato. Maledetti!


E per chi non ha la TV o non va il satellitare, o semplicemente vuole seguire con altri mezzi come fa?
Quando i diritti li aveva sky il loro servizio streaming andava benissimo, e lo stesso dicasi per Amazon prime con la CL


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> E per chi non ha la TV o non va il satellitare, o semplicemente vuole seguire con altri mezzi come fa?
> Quando i diritti li aveva sky il loro servizio streaming andava benissimo, e lo stesso dicasi per Amazon prime con la CL


Sky, appunto, metteva le partite sull'app di Sky Go per chi aveva altri dispositivi. Ed io non sono un tifoso di Sky, ma dico le cose come stanno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> E per chi non ha la TV o non va il satellitare, o semplicemente vuole seguire con altri mezzi come fa?
> Quando i diritti li aveva sky il loro servizio streaming andava benissimo, e lo stesso dicasi per Amazon prime con la CL


Ma infatti sarebbe folle andare indietro invece che avanti, semplicemente han venduto male i diritti, come sempre. Devi diversificare tra tv satellitare e internet per me.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Guardo la Roma su youtube.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Sono riuscito a loggarmi sulla smart TV.

A partita ormai finita


----------



## Coccosheva81 (14 Agosto 2022)

A me funziona regolarmente su SkyQ, anzi devo dire che lo vedo mooooooolto meglio di anno scorso quando lo vedevo su PS4


----------



## sampapot (14 Agosto 2022)

spero solo che torni tutto in mano a sky


----------



## diavolo (14 Agosto 2022)

Io non ho avuto problemi neanche oggi.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Agosto 2022)

Potrebbero rimediare solo con una scena lesbo tra la Leotta e Giorgia Rossi.


----------



## Rudi84 (14 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Potrebbero rimediare solo con una scena lesbo tra la Leotta e Giorgia Rossi.


Una scena così farebbe più successo di avatar


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Potrebbero rimediare solo con una scena lesbo tra la Leotta e Giorgia Rossi.



Salterebbero i server dopo 10 secondi


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Potrebbero rimediare solo con una scena lesbo tra la Leotta e Giorgia Rossi.


Guarda, a me basterebbe una bis della performance di Giorgia Rossi come è accaduto a Detto Fatto.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Potrebbero rimediare solo con una scena lesbo tra la Leotta e Giorgia Rossi.



Che poi sarebbe anche una scena inclusiva e LGBTSGSHSHGHSG friendly, non so cosa aspettino.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io spero ancora che Amazon acquisti tutto e mandi in rovina gli altri.


Jeff Bezos ti ha messo un like


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Jeff Bezos ti ha messo un like



Sono suo affezionato cliente  

A me non frega di chi trasmette le partite. Pago ed esigo un servizio efficiente.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salterebbero i server dopo 10 secondi



Sì lì i malfunzionamenti sarebbero anche di più


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Io ho due reti con una andava bene con l'altra continuava a segnalare problemi di rete. Con quella funzionante non ho avuto problemi. Credo la app sia sensibile alla qualità della rete, almeno dalla mia esperienza


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Io ho due reti con una andava bene con l'altra continuava a segnalare problemi di rete. Con quella funzionante non ho avuto problemi. Credo la app sia sensibile alla qualità della rete, almeno dalla mia esperienza


Nah, io ho la gigabit e non andava...


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Ma quale satellite e connessioni da 1000 terabit del cavolo. Adesso arriva il PD e sistema tutto, no, li avete sentiti.

Poi faranno la propaganda "con lo ius soli larghezza di banda a volontà".


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Agosto 2022)

Dazn non va nemmeno ora, non mi fa accedere.. VERGOGNOSO

DAZN DAI I DIRITTI A SKY!!


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Roger84 (15 Agosto 2022)

Scusate: io ho Sky Sport e Calcio, se metto il pacchetto Zona Sky mi aumenta l'abbonamento solo di 5Euro al mese? Dazn ce l'ho con un mio amico ma da ieri sera nn mi fa più entrare, mi dice che ci sono troppi dispositivi collegati. Nn capisco la differenza di fare l'abbonamento a Dazn condiviso a 39.90 e Zona Sky per vedere Dazn. Se fosse così, è scontato che la convenienza sta nel completare il pacchetto Sky ma probabilmente mi sfugge qualcosa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Dazn non va nemmeno ora, non mi fa accedere.. VERGOGNOSO
> 
> DAZN DAI I DIRITTI A SKY!!



Se stasera saltano i gobbi, sono finiti


----------



## UDG (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è stato Putin.


Ovviamente spalleggiato da Salvini...


----------



## marktom87 (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

*Non si parla di VPN nel forum.*


----------



## Igniorante (15 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se stasera saltano i gobbi, sono finiti



La Squadra di Stato, poi


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

*DAZN: "Provvederemo ad erogare un indennizzo a ciascun cliente interessato, che verrà corrisposto secondo modalità rese note nei prossimi giorni."*


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *DAZN: "Provvederemo ad erogare un indennizzo a ciascun cliente interessato, che verrà corrisposto secondo modalità rese note nei prossimi giorni."*



Daranno a tutti danneggiato la visione gratuita per dicembre pressimo.


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Daranno a tutti danneggiato la visione gratuita per dicembre pressimo.


Scandalosi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

Hanno già detto che stasera metteranno a disposizione i link alternativi, vuol dire che non hanno ancora la benché minima idea di come risolvere il problema.


----------



## bmb (15 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno già detto che stasera metteranno a disposizione i link alternativi, vuol dire che non hanno ancora la benché minima idea di come risolvere il problema.


Stamattina sono riuscito ad entrare però. Sembra risolto.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Secondo DAZN: Troppe procedure di autenticazione in contemporanea.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo DAZN: Troppe procedure di autenticazione in contemporanea.



Bisogna avvisare prima di accedere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stamattina sono riuscito ad entrare però. Sembra risolto.



Ieri sera anch'io, dopo la partita. Vediamo quando si collegheranno stasera milioni di persone contemporaneamente... napoletani e gobbi....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo DAZN: Troppe procedure di autenticazione in contemporanea.



Ah scusate tanto se ci si collega all'inizio delle partite


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah scusate tanto se ci si collega all'inizio delle partite



Servono i collegamenti intelligenti


----------



## bmb (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo DAZN: Troppe procedure di autenticazione in contemporanea.


Se l'aria che tira è questa inizio a collegarmi adesso. Per Atalanta Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se l'aria che tira è questa inizio a collegarmi adesso. Per Atalanta Milan.



Sarebbe troppo comodo. Puoi farlo 15 minuti prima della gara e si collegano solo i 1000 più veloci


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo DAZN: Troppe procedure di autenticazione in contemporanea.



eh beh,perchè non collegarsi 3 ore in anticipo e fermarsi a guardare un avvincente partita di freccette 

@alexpozzi90 allora ieri non sono andato poi così lontano.
Sarà vero ?


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Agosto 2022)

i 5 euro che pago in più al mese per il canale su sky mi fa schifo darli a dazn (li butterei nel cesso piuttosto che darli a loro) ma almeno le vedo tutte le partite e con la qualità di sky


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Ultimatum della Lega Calcio a Dazn: Diteci entro le 16 come avete risolto i problemi.​


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> eh beh,perchè non collegarsi 3 ore in anticipo e _*fermarsi a guardare un avvincente partita di freccette *_
> 
> @alexpozzi90 allora ieri non sono andato poi così lontano.
> Sarà vero ?



In effetti protrebbe essere colpa dei troppi appassionati di freccette


----------



## bmb (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> eh beh,perchè non collegarsi 3 ore in anticipo e fermarsi a guardare un avvincente partita di freccette
> 
> @alexpozzi90 allora ieri non sono andato poi così lontano.
> Sarà vero ?


Lasciami stare le freccette, che è l'unico sport che posso fare in maniera competitiva ormai a 35 anni.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno già detto che stasera metteranno a disposizione i link alternativi, vuol dire che non hanno ancora la benché minima idea di come risolvere il problema.


i link alternativi li pigliano da roja...


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ultimatum della Lega Calcio a Dazn: Diteci entro le 16 come avete risolto i problemi.​


Quasi quasi faccio il tifo perché non funzioni neanche oggi se questo possa aiutare a far sì che tolgano i diritti a quei maiali di dazn


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quasi quasi faccio il tifo perché non funzioni neanche oggi se questo possa aiutare a far sì che tolgano i diritti a quei maiali di dazn



Magari ma la Lega, per me, è altrettanto responsabile avendo venduto i diritti senza verificare prima le capacità di DAZN.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ultimatum della Lega Calcio a Dazn: Diteci entro le 16 come avete risolto i problemi.​



Dazon alla Lega Calcio: "dateci l'IBAN della vostra persona di fiducia e sistemiamo tutto".

PS
Forza Macedonia.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Agosto 2022)

Al primo anno li giustificavo, ma al terzo anno è assurdo non risolvere il problema.


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Magari ma la Lega, per me, è altrettanto responsabile avendo venduto i diritti senza verificare prima le capacità di DAZN.


A quei fenomeni della lega calcio non importava delle capacità di dazn .Gli hanno offerto 90 milioni in più di sky all'anno e a loro bastava questo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dazon alla Lega Calcio: "dateci l'IBAN della vostra persona di fiducia e sistemiamo tutto".
> 
> PS
> Forza Macedonia.



La Lega merita ogni insulto ma forza Macedonia non lo dirò mai.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> A quei fenomeni della lega calcio non importava delle capacità di dazn .Gli hanno offerto 90 milioni in più di sky all'anno e a loro bastava questo



Lo sappiamo tutti come hanno scelto. Ora si facciano carico della decisone sbagliata.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Lega merita ogni insulto ma forza Macedonia non lo dirò mai.



La Lega è nemica come e più della Macedonia, per la nazionale del tuo paese. Ogni successo rinforza questi criminali.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Lega è nemica come e più della Macedonia, per la nazionale del tuo paese. *Ogni successo rinforza questi criminali.*



Non mi pare che gli insuccessi li abbiamo indeboliti più di tanto.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che gli insuccessi li abbiamo indeboliti più di tanto.



Perché in fondo siamo come loro, ed abbiamo paura a rimuoverli, appendendogli nelle pubbliche piazze.


----------



## Giek (15 Agosto 2022)

Qualcuno sa come richiedere il rimborso per questo scempio? Non ho potuto vedere il Milan. Adesso mi hanno davvero fatto incaxxare


----------



## sampapot (15 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Potrebbero rimediare solo con una scena lesbo tra la Leotta e Giorgia Rossi.


in questo caso salterebbero tutti i server!!!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato sul sito di Libero inizia a circolare l’ipotesi di obbligare Dazn a cedere i diritti in sublicenza a Sky Sport.


----------



## UDG (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato sul sito di Libero inizia a circolare l’ipotesi di obbligare Dazn a cedere i diritti in sublicenza a Sky Sport.


Magari


----------



## Prealpi (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato sul sito di Libero inizia a circolare l’ipotesi di obbligare Dazn a cedere i diritti in sublicenza a Sky Sport.


Purtroppo credo sia un ipotesi remota, almeno in questi termini, per svariati motivi


----------



## mandraghe (15 Agosto 2022)

E pensare che pochi giorni fa la lega calcio faceva post sui social in cui strillava la "pirateria uccide il calcio"

Sarà, ma se continua così viro su siti pirata. 

Una volta che chiudo i vari banner con "Ursula che mi vuole incontrare", o con "Luana che è tutta calda", mi godo le partite in santa pace.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ultimatum della Lega Calcio a Dazn: Diteci entro le 16 come avete risolto i problemi.​




Dazn ha risposto qualcosa?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Sulla TV non va. Arrivato via mail il link per vedere Napoli-Verona.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Agosto 2022)

Che schifo… qua si aumentano sempre i costi e si peggiora sempre il servizio


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sulla TV non va. Arrivato via mail il link per vedere Napoli-Verona.



Ora si è ripreso


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato sul sito di Libero inizia a circolare l’ipotesi di obbligare Dazn a cedere i diritti in sublicenza a Sky Sport.


sti luridi falliti di DAZN spero spariscono hanno incrementato del 150% dal primo al secondo anno tagliando anche gli account condivisi!

luridi


----------



## diavolo (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sulla TV non va. Arrivato via mail il link per vedere Napoli-Verona.


È incredibile che debba guardare la partita sul tablet come uno Yonghong Li qualsiasi.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> È incredibile che debba guardare la partita sul tablet come uno Yonghong Li qualsiasi.



Per il momento è ripartita la TV.


----------



## Zenos (15 Agosto 2022)

Verona Napoli non è presente in App


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Agosto 2022)

A me va sia sul computer sia sulla televisione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

Mi è arrivata un'email con il link alternativo, ma adesso sulla Tv riesco a vedere il Nabbule.


----------



## UDG (15 Agosto 2022)

Spero tanto vendano i diritti a sky


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2022)

Che degrado sto DAZN


----------



## UDG (15 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che degrado sto DAZN


Funziona?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Funziona?


Ah be devi chiederlo agli altri esperti.. io non ho DAZN ma a leggere sembra proprio un degrado di servizio


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Agosto 2022)

Oggi a me sta funzionando, ma leggendo su un altro forum qualcuno ha ancora problemi (anche se credo si tratti di pochi casi).
Hanno fornito un link alternativo in caso di problemi, come ieri.
Però ad esempio ieri volevo guardare una partita di serie B e ci ho messo un po' ad entrare e lì non c'era nessun link alternativo (che poi non è che sia una gran soluzione).


----------



## UDG (15 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah be devi chiederlo agli altri esperti.. io non ho DAZN ma a leggere sembra proprio un degrado di servizio


Pensavo lo avessi. Scusami


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Funziona?



Per ora tutto ok.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Agosto 2022)

Io spero sempre che trovino un accordo con Amazon. Tanto i 50€ anni li pagherei comunque


----------



## mandraghe (15 Agosto 2022)

Direi che l'AD di Dazn ci ha preso 


Praticamente li hanno maledetti tutti, mancava solo qualche accidente dai sacri palazzi vaticani, per il resto se poco poco gli arriva qualche accidente stasera la sede di Dazn prenderà fuoco.


----------

